# kelowna or edmonton



## essjay (Oct 12, 2008)

We are a family with 3 girls (ages 8,6 and 2) and after years of saying we should move from the uk to canada have finally decided that its now or never. I am a construction professional and job opportunities are at present fairly healthy and I've had indications from a company that a job offer would be on its way if we want it. Whilst this is good news, they have operations all over the country and we have to choose where? We have recently looked at kelowna/okanagan valley and would appreciate feedback from any expats who have/are living there. The other alternaive we are considering is Edmonton which, whilst offering a better salary, perhaps wouldn't provide the quality of life for ourselves and the children (we enjoy the outdoors, walking skiing etc). We would love feedback about both areas. The move will be aimed at late next year and we have a 2week opportunity to visit in April 09 to have a look around, although this will probably be limited to one area.

Answers on a postcard please


----------

